

Testing on Emulators vs. Real Devices - martin_tipgain
http://blog.testmunk.com/testing-on-emulators-vs-real-devices/

======
julianpye
One thing we experienced is that the major devices often use different
chipsets on the same model. So Samsung may source a Broadcom and an NXP
chipset for NFC for the same Galaxy S model to prevent a vendor-lock-in.
However this may result in different behaviour across users of 'the same
device'.

